# [Fix] GB Leak SD Card fix



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

According to Tom Zared Gray of facebook who will be releasing a fixed rom of the gb leak for uscc mes users, if you delete the autorun.iso file from the /system/etc/ folder, it will resolve the sdcard cooking issue.

Pretty simple huh?


----------



## i4get75 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hate to say it but my 14GB card got fried....even with deleting the autorun.iso.


----------



## ftd1949 (Jun 11, 2011)

Just curious but where does one purchase a 14GB micro SD card??


----------



## bru_1 (Jun 12, 2011)

ftd1949 said:


> Just curious but where does one purchase a 14GB micro SD card??


LOL
must have been describing the capacity after formatting. Either that or its a eBay special lol

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------

